# All good things must come to an end



## rwwcarguy (Jul 11, 2001)

In July 2001, I joined the HobbyTalk community as a sponsor of the Johnny Lightning Bulletin Board. Soon after, I started an Appreciation Gift program designed as a way to say "Thank You" to the members for supporting the BB by actively participating in discussions. Since diecast and slot cars were both produced under the Johnny Lightning brand, and both were discussed on the same JL BB, I offered members a choice between a HobbyTalk Exclusive Johnny Lightning diecast car, or a pair of Johnny lightning T-Jet slot cars.

Some time ago, Hank decided to create a Slot Car forum, and those who were only interested in slots, took up residence here. However, since many originally joined HobbyTalk before the split, they stayed in touch with those of us who hung out at the JL diecast board. And monthly, when I called for the addresses of members who were eligible to receive an Appreciation Gift, occasionally a still received a request for slot cars in lieu of the diecast car. 

As most of you know, RC2 has discontinued production of slot cars under the Johnny Lightning brand. It is my understanding, many now eagerly await new releases from Tom Lowe under the Round 2 brand.

So, considering I have no affiliation with the slot car board through sponsorship, and slot cars are no longer produced under the Johnny Lightning brand, and the fact I have depleted my inventory of Johnny Lightning slot cars, I can no longer offer them as Appreciation Gifts. It has been my pleasure to share these gifts for as long as I could. And I regret I am unable to continue providing the free slot cars any longer.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Thank you for all you have done, I for one have been blessed by your generosity and have spoekn of this with friends and family and will not soon forget what you have done for our great hobby. again thank you

David


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Thank you for all of your generosity over the years.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Considering that you didn't even need to give anything away, there is no reason why you should be apologising to any of us. Instead we should thank you for what you have done.

Thanks again and see you on the JLBB 

'Doba


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Dont feel bad, we are very thankful for what you have done in the past. Thanks again and may God bless you and yours. Sundance :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Bobby, I guess this was all my fault, wasn't it? Just kidding!!

Thanks anyhow for the opportunity, should'a tried last year. Oh well.


----------



## rwwcarguy (Jul 11, 2001)

BTW - I still have several HobbyTalk Exclusive diecast cars and I would be happy to send these to anyone eligable to receive the HobbyTalk appreciation gifts.


----------



## rwwcarguy (Jul 11, 2001)

car guy said:


> Bobby, I guess this was all my fault, wasn't it? Just kidding!!
> 
> Thanks anyhow for the opportunity, should'a tried last year. Oh well.


Actually your one of the last I can accomodate. :thumbsup:


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

*THANK YOU BOBBY,*

* For all that you do for the members of Hobby Talk. *Your generosity is greatly appreciated by many of us. I opted to get the Hobby Talk exclusive's for two reasons:
1. They are fantastic looking cars. :thumbsup:
2. They are exclusive to Hobby Talk Members. 
I agree with many others here, there is no need for you to apologize for running out of slot cars. Everybody knows that nothing lasts forever. 

Jeff


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thank you Bobby!


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Bobby while I don't remember asking for any appreciation gifts from you I do thank you for your years of kindness and genorosity. 

Of course it's been my pleasure to have met you and Debbie at Lightning Fest. I will forever remember your standing on the ladder putting cars on the gravity track all day long.
I see another turn in the road for myself as Rc2 is no longer produceing the slot cars I was drawn into the diecast world along with.
I don't believe that I will be making the long drive to next years Lightning Fest and taking the time off from work for a non slot car event. I will miss many of my freinds that I have made in person in the past years.

So Bobby I say

Thank You: GOOSE CHICKEN


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Thanks Bobby*

What more could be said.....?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Have no regrets Bobby... Thank you very much for what you have done for us slotheads... 
Scott


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks Bobby, your generosity is second to none!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Never got to meet you bobby...but you sound like the good sort to me. All of these guys are backing you...must be something to it, eh? Thanks in advance!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Thank you for your gifts. I really appreciate them. Randy.


----------



## nick danger (Apr 7, 2002)

*You Da Man!!!!*

Many thanks, Bobby!!!

I really enjoyed those JL SLOTS!

NICK DANGER


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm a slothead who chose the diecast. Nice Z.

Thanks, Bobby.

--rick


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

Like I learned from day one...It not the gift that counts its the thought! Thanks Bobby


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I emailed Bobby on Oct 30th and then he came out with the email discontinuing the program on Nov. 5th, so I thought, "Day late and a Dollar Short" being that I never heard from him.

Anyway, Today on top of my Mailbox was a Priority box from Bobby with 2 Xtraction Fast and Furious cars in it!

Can't thank you enough Bobby for getting me in under the wire.
Hobby Talk Rocks!

Sincerely,
Keith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bobby had a great thing going to thank the members. I picked up a pair of slots one year and a diecast exclusive 350Z for being a member. Thanks again Bobby! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Bobby, I received the slots today & want to say "THANK YOU", you've done myself & others very well.

THANKS!!!


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Bobby,
Got my 1st ones last August and all I can say, well everybody else has said it. Its rare to find generousity of your caliber and it is greatly appreciated by us all! Been too busy to respond to posts and threads lately, but I had to make time to say Thanks!

Take care Bobby---Circle Track DAC


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

Well, I'm not "around" much anymore, but wanted to take a moment to give appreciation to Bobby for all the support and excitement he's created and continues to support for HobbyTalk. 

Kudos to you, Bobby!


----------

